# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  علوم دامی

## Parniya

*علوم دامی*

مجموعه علوم دامي در برگيرنده تخصص هاي متنوعي است كه اين تخصص ها در سطوح مختلف با توجه به نياز از دو جنبه موضوعي و كاربردي قابل طرح و بررسي است. از جنبه موضوعي عناوين تخصصي تغذيه دام ، اصلاح نژاد ، فيزيولوژي ، اقتصاد دامپروري ، فرآورده هاي دامي … از مهمترين تخصص هايي است كه در سطوح عالي دامپروري مطرح بوده و از جنبه كاربردي نيز پرورش گاو و گاوميش ، پرورش زنبور عسل ،… از مهمترين عناوين قابل طرح مي باشد.
انشعاب عنوان كلي امور دام (دامپروري ) در تخصص هاي فوق الذكر از هر يك از جنبه هاي موضوعي و با كاربردي مي تواند زمينه هاي لازم را براي رشد و توسعه بخش مربوطه فراهم آورد و مانع از اتلاف نيروهاي آموزش ديده در زمان ورود به كار گردد . با توحه به عملكرد مورد انتظار از كاردان براي ارائه خدمات مشخص در زمينه هاي مختلف اجرايي ، تخصصي نمودن آموزشها در اين مقطع ضمن افزايش كارآيي افراد آموزش ديده در زمينه خاص آموزشي از اتلاف زمان براي احراز شرايط لازم در جهت وظايف محوله جلوگيري خواهد نمود.
در همين ارتباط به لحاظ نوع وظايف تعيين شده براي فارغ التحصيلان اين مقطع آموزشي و لزوم توجه بيشتر به جنبه هاي كاربردي ، تقسيم بندي تخصص هاي مورد نياز در مقطع كارداني را اجتناب ناپذير ساخته است.
برنامه تكنولوژي پرورش طيور به طور مشترك توسط كارشناسان معاونت آموزش و تحقيقات وزارت جهاد کشاورزی و كارشناسان آموزش كشاورزي وزارت آموزش و پرورش تهيه و تدوين گرديده است و روند بررسي و تهيه آن به شرح ذيل مي باشد.
با توجه به تنوع مشاغل مرتبط با صنعت دامپروري و گستردگي روز افزون آن و به لحاظ اختلاف نسبتا زياد گرايشهاي مختلف قابل طرح در آن ، امكان جمع بندي كليه تخصص ها و تامين نياز اين بخش تحت عنوان مجموعه اي واحد بنام دامپروري وجود ندارد .
لذا به منظور پوشش دادن نيازها ي كليه زير بخشهاي دامپروري و با استناد به نظرات مسئولين اجرايي امور دام كشور تفكيك عنوان كلي دامپروري در گرايشهاي پرورش گاو گاوميش ، پرورش گوسفند و بز ، پرورش طيور ، پرورش زنبور عسل طرح و توسط صاحب نظران اين صنعت در بخشهاي مختلف آموزشي ، تحقيقاتي و توليد كنندگان، تفكيك عنوان كلي دامپروري در عناوين تخصصي تر مورد تاييد قرار گرفت.
در اين ميان با توجه به مشاغل موجود و قابل طرح ، تكنولوژي پرورش طيور بعنوان يك گرايش تخصصي مطرح گرديد تا زمينه لازم را جهت رشد و شكوفايي اين بخش از صنعت دامپروري فراهم آورد.
*مراحل تدوين برنامه*
الف)تعيين مشاغل موجود و نيازمنديهاي شغلي
ب)تعيين دانش و مهارتهاي مورد نياز كار و پاره كارهاي هر يك از مشاغل براساس دستور العمل كلي تدوين برنامه هاي آموزشي دو ره هاي كارداني و كارشناسي علمي – كاربردي
ج‌) تعيين دروس و محتواي آموزشي براساس دانش و مهارتهاي مورد نياز هر يك از مشاغل
د)تعيين ريز محتواي آموزشي براساس نظام آموزشهاي كارداني در بخش كشاورزي از آموزشهاي علمي – كاربردي
ه)رعايت اصول و مصوبات شوراي عالي برنامه ريزي وزارت فرهنگ و آموزش عالي (دستورالعمل كلي تدوين برنامه هاي آموزشي دوره هاي كارداني و كارشناسي علمي – كاربردي و نظام آموزشهاي كارداني در بخش كشاورزي و آموزشهاي علمي – كاربردي )
اين دوره بعد از دوره هاي آموزشي بلند مدت كارداني علمي – كاربردي با هدف تربيت نيروي انساني متخصص در زمينه پرورش طيور مي باشد تا ضمن اشاعه فرهنگ نوين پرورش طيور امكان رشد و توسعه اين بخشها از صنعت دامپروري را فراهم آورد.
واحدهاي پرورش طيور در كشور با سرعت روز افزون در حال توسعه مي باشند اين بخش از صنعت دامپروري نقش قابل توجهي در تامين مواد پروتئيني جامعه دارد و به لحاظ فقدان نيروهاي كارآمد اجرايي اغلب اين واحدها از بازده اقتصادي كافي برخوردار نمي باشند. لذا تربيت نيروهاي كاردان با تخصص پرورش طيور مي تواند نقش موثري در ارتقای فعاليتهاي اين بخش از صنعت دامپروري داشته باشد.

پرورش دام و طيور به منظور تأمين مواد غذايي، خصوصاً نياز پروتئيني انسان نقش مهمي در زندگي بشر ايفا مي‌كند.
در اين رشته پرورش دام از قبيل گاو و گوسفند، پرورش طيور مانند مرغ، بوقلمون و ... پرورش ماهي، پرورش زنبور عسل و پرورش اسب مورد بحث قرار مي‌گيرد.
هنرجويان اين رشته با فيزيولوژي بدن حيوانات، دستگاه گوارش، نحوه توليدمثل، پرروش و تغذيه آنها آشنا مي‌شوند.
*در ضمن زمينه‌هاي شغلي رشته مذكور عبارت است از:*
اشتغال در كشت و صنعت‌ها
دستيار دامپزشك
اشتغال در گاوداري‌هاي صنعتي
اشتغال در مزارع پرورش ماهي
اشتغال در مرغداريهاي صنعتي
راه‌اندازي مجتمع‌هاي خصوصي در دامپروري
زنبور‌داري و توليد عسل
پرورش اسب
تأسيس شركتهاي خدمات دامپزشكي
و ...
*نقش و توانایی یا کارایی*فارغ التحصیلان این رشته می توانند درموارد زیر نقش و توانائی خود را ایفاء نمایند.
- بعنوان مدیر یا مجری واحدهای تولیدی دولتی و خصوصی دامپروری
- به صورت کارشناس متخصص و برنامه ریز در زمینه های مختلف علوم دامی در واحدهای اجرایی نظیر وزارت جهاد کشاورزی و غیره
- بعنوان مربی در دبیرستانهای کشاورزی و مجری امور تحقیقات کشاورزی .

*ضرورت و توانایی*برقراری رشته علوم دامی برای تربیت کارشناسائی که بتوانند در جهت افزایش تولید در هر واحد دامی و استفاده حداکثر از منابع بالقوه کشور موثر باشند باتوجه به تعداد زیاد دام و طیوریکه در مملکت وجود دارد لازم است با برنامه ریزی صحیح و دقیق و با استفاده از دانش و تجربه کارشناسان رشته علوم دامی، هر چه بیشتر از دام و طیور کشور برای افزایش تولید از طریق کمی و کیفی استفاده بعمل آید با توجه به مطالب فوق ضرورت و اهمیت تربیت افرادی که بتوانند با بکار گرفتن دانش خود در زمینه علوم پایه، دروس اصلی کشاورزی و دروس تخصصی رشته علوم دامی در جهت رسیدن به هدف فوق الذکر اقدام نمایند مشخص می شود.

علوم دامی ، رشته ای كه برای شهرنشینان خیلی جالب توجه نمی باشد برای كلان شهرهایی همانند تهران علوم انسانی نیز چنگی به دل نمی زند وای به حال علوم دامی اما به هر حال از شهرنشینان محصول وخدمات مهندسان علوم دامی و بسیاری از افرادی كه در عرصه تولید محصولات دامی تلاش می كنند بیشترین استفاده را می برند . رشته مهندسی علوم دامی، یکی از مهمترین رشته های کشاورزی است و به منظور تأمین نیروی انسانی متخصص و ماهر مورد نیاز بخش علوم دامی کشور، در جهت استفاده بهینه از امکانات موجود و بهره گیری از آخرین اطلاعات علمی در زمینه های متنوع پرورش دام و طیور و افزایش تولید کمی و کیفی پروتئین حیوانی، در مراکز آموزش عالی کشور ایجاد شده است.
*تعریف و هدف* 
علوم دامی مجموعه علوم و فنونی است که در زمینه تغذیه و بهداشت، ژنتیک و اصلاح، فیزیولوژی و مدیریت و پرورش حیوانات اهلی و طیور مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد.
مراکز آموزش عالی کشور در 4 مقطع جداگانه علوم دامی دانشجو می پذیرند:
*الف) کاردانی:* شامل رشته های تکنولوژی تولیدات دامی، تکنولوژی پرورش طیور، تکنولوژی پرورش گاو و گاومیش، تکنولوژی پرورش زنبور عسل و تکنولوژی پرورش دام در مرتع.
*ب) کارشناسی:* شامل رشته های مهندسی علوم دامی، مهندسی تولیدات دامی، مهندسی پرورش گاو و گاومیش، مهندسی پرورش طیور.
*ج) کارشناسی ارشد:* شامل رشته های تغذیه دام، ژنتیک و اصلاح دام، دکترای فیزیولوژی دام.
*د) دکترای تخصصی:* شامل دکترای تغذیه دام، دکترای اصلاح دام، دکترای فیزیولوژی دام.
تربیت نیرو در مقطعهای کاردانی، کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد و دکترای تخصصی در زمینه های مختلف علوم دامی به منظور تأمین نیروی متخصص مورد نیاز در واحدهای دامپروری، سازمانها و نهادهای تخصصی و برنامه ریزی، مراکز آموزشی در مقطعهای متوسطه و عالی، محقق و پژوهشگر در بخش کشاورزی و تربیت مجریان، مدیران و کارشناسان امور دام در بخشهای دولتی، تعاونی و خصوصی از جمله هدفهای این رشته تحصیلی است.
*اهمیت و جایگاه در جامعه*
تأمین پروتئین مورد نیاز کشور همواره از عمده مشکلات اقتصادی و در عین حال پرهزینه بوده است. در شرایط فعلی نیازهای غذایی انسان یا از طریق تولیدات گیاهی تأمین می گردد و یا از طریق تولیدات دامی. تولیدات دامی بهترین منبع تأمین پروتئین مورد نیاز جوامع بشری است. اهمیت این امر باعث گردیده است که امروزه در کشورهای پیشرو جهان شاهد پیشرفتهای شگرف تکنیکی در تأمین منابع پروتئین باشیم. با توجه به موارد فوق نیاز و جایگاه رشته علوم دامی در جامعه مشخص می گردد.
*صنعت و بازار كار*
تواناییهای لازم برای داوطلبان این رشته و ادامه تحصیل در آن
داوطلب باید از روحیه کار در محیطهای کشاورزی و روستایی، کار در کنار حیوانات و گیاهان و همچنین از قدرت جسمی لازم، برخوردار باشد و در درسهای علوم پایه مخصوصاً زیست شناسی قوی باشد. 
*تواناییهای فارغ التحصیلان*
دانش آموختگان رشته علوم دامی در مقطعهای تحصیلی مختلف، می توانند در موارد مختلف، ایفای وظیفه کنند که به طور مختصر به شرح زیر است:
*الف) کاردانی:*
- اداره امور واحدهای پرورش دام، طیور و زنبور عسل.
- کمک به کارشناسان در تدوین و اجرای برنامه های مدیریت پرورشی، بهداشت، تغذیه، اصلاح، تولید مثل و ...، دام و طیور.
- همکاری در اجرای طرحها و استفاده بهینه از امکانات موجود.
*ب: کارشناسی:*
- مدیریت واحدهای تولیدی دولتی، تعاونی و خصوصی دامپروری.
- کارشناسی مختصص برنامه ریزی در زمینه های مختلف علوم دامی در سازمانهایی چون وزارت کشاورزی، جهادسازندگی و غیره.
- تدریس در هنرستانهای کشاورزی و کارشناسی امور آموزشی و تحقیقاتی در مراکز آموزش عالی، تحقیقاتی و مشاوره ای. 
*ج) کارشناسی ارشد* 
- تدریس درسهای علوم دامی در آموزشکده ها و دانشکده های کشاورزی.
- تحقیق در زمینه های مختلف امور دام و طیور.
- برنامه ریزی و هدایت امور اجرایی و تخصصی در زمینه های مختلف علوم دامی.
*د) دکترای تخصصی:*
- تدریس و پژوهش در مراکز آموزش عالی و پژوهشی کشور - قبول مسوولیتهای مهم اجرایی و مشاوره ای در امر برنامه ریزی، انتقال فن آوری و افزایش توان تولیدی بخش علوم دامی کشور.
- کمک در توسعه مرزهای دانش و فنون پیشرفته در رشته های مختلف علوم دامی

+گزینه2

----------

